# Is it possible...



## theclaud (15 Nov 2010)

From a thread, I mean? Y'know - you make a throwaway post or have a flicker of interest in a topic, then it turns into one of those soap-opera threads and you lose interest. But it keeps screaming at you from the listings because it has a little symbol on it to remind you that it's a thread you're involved in - a blue dot in the case of whatever skin I'm currently using. It would be nice to be able to make the dot go away when you're done with a topic, so that it could fade into the background - is such a thing possible?


----------



## Norm (15 Nov 2010)

Oooo, I'd be up for this one too!


----------



## Shaun (15 Nov 2010)

No, sorry, it's not possible.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2010)

There is a difference between "Is it possible?" and "Is it going to happen?"

I'm sure that if £1,000,000 was available to make it happen, then the previously impossible would mysteriously _become_ possible!


----------



## Shaun (15 Nov 2010)

Well, if you're offering ...


----------



## theclaud (15 Nov 2010)

Admin said:


> Well, if you're offering ...



Hmmmm. Perhaps Spire would be prepared to foot the bill?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2010)

Admin said:


> Well, if you're offering ...


How about £1.27 - that's all I have in loose change!


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Nov 2010)

Sorry, think I'm missing something here - is this a thread about making TheClaud disappear?   

I'll see Colin's £1.27 and raise him £1.65....


----------



## theclaud (15 Nov 2010)

661-Pete said:


> Sorry, think I'm missing something here - is this a thread about making TheClaud disappear?
> 
> I'll see Colin's £1.27 and raise him £1.65....


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Nov 2010)

theclaud said:


>


There there! Need a hankie?


----------



## theclaud (15 Nov 2010)

661-Pete said:


> There there! Need a hankie?



I'd rather have a pint...


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2010)

Be nice if we could make other people disappear though


----------



## martint235 (15 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Be nice if we could make other people disappear though



Can we make armwarmers disappear too?


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2010)

martint235 said:


> Can we make armwarmers disappear too?



I think somebody's a little bit obsessed by these things the Southerners call 'armwarmers'




You need a few days back up t'north to harden you up a bit pal


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Nov 2010)

theclaud said:


> I'd rather have a pint...


'fraid it has to be virtual, but cheers!


----------

